
Crashing phones with Wi-Fi: Exploiting nitayart's Broadpwn bug - 68c12c16
http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn/
======
68c12c16
the link in the main title of this thread is part 1 of a two-part writeup
about this topic....

part 2 could be found here,
[http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn2/](http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn2/)

